# More Want to Rent ads and info here!



## TUGBrian

Note that this forum is completely separate from the TUG Timeshare marketplace and is to be used only for those seeking last minute rentals that fall into the rules set forth in this forum.  If you are a TUG member, you can always post a rent-wish (rental want ad) in the marketplace here:

http://ads.tug2.net

this is 100% free and costs no ad credits.

Also please be sure to search existing rentals in the marketplace to see if there are existing ads that fit your needs already!

TUG TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE RENTAL LISTINGS

Also for those of you looking for more "want to rent" ads, here is a quick link to all the "rent wish" ads in the marketplace

Want to Rent your Timeshare ads


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, a friendly reminder about posting wish ads in the marketplace!

benefits include:

1. far more eyes on your want to rent request, many brokers and mega renters have watch lists setup to notify them when new rent wishes get posted, and scour the want to rent section for requests they can fill with points!  

2. there is zero cost ever to post a wish ad!  it doesnt take a TUG ad credit to post a wish ad, it is always free!

you can click this link to post a wish ad right now!

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifiedWarningsTerms.aspx?Wish=true


----------

